# multiple chainsaw storage rack



## Taconite (Jan 17, 2010)

I was curious of what others have come up with as far as a chainsaw storage rack.  Over the years, I have acquired about 8 saw and they range anywhere from a 36" bars to a 16".   They take up a bunch of room and I was thinking of building shelving/ storage rack for these because I do not saw in the winter.    Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## Markyboy (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.kmtparts.com/catalog.asp?prodid=478994&showprevnext=1



Here's a chainsaw bracket, not much else out there. Perhaps someone will respond with plans for something self fabricated? I use a simple aluminum garage-tool storage bracket that holds a pair of saws nicely.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 18, 2010)

In my shop I screwed  a 1"x8" x8' long  hemlock board between 2 post about 36" off the floor. Then to this I screwed  some short 6" pieces on each end and one in the middle. Then another long board on top of the short peices which creates a long 1" slot in which you can slide the bar of a saw down into verticly. Cheap and effective.


----------



## SWNH (Jan 18, 2010)

Basic shelves.  Saws store at an angle.


----------

